# 2003 slow shutdown--16 minutes



## FarRed (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm running server 2003 as a DC on two separate but identical domains. One takes the typical five minutes to shutdown, the other 16 minutes. There are no events logged for this, "clear page file" is disabled, and the WaitToKillServiceTimeout is set to less thant two minutes (can't recall exact msecs). This is not connected to the Internet. Symantec finds no viruses. Any ideas?


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

Is one machine running any applications the other isn't (eg. a database application, or exchange)? And is this a recent development?


----------



## FarRed (Oct 24, 2006)

I came into this after the problem developed. Then engineers tell me it's been doing it for a year or two. Both machines are running similar apps. I'll take inventory to see if they are exact. Is there some way to log the shutdown process?


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

In the event viewer, it should log some services as they shut down. However if you are running SQL or a database application on the server, it may actually have its own category in your event viewer. However, you could always try this...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/293814

I believe this is only going to give you results for unexpected shutdowns, etc.


----------

